# gold coast this sunday



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys,

is anyone keen to have a paddle sunday morning this week.
i was thinking maybe currumbin creek, or maybe the tweed or broadwater if that suits anyone better?

anyone keen


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Bring it on as long as the weather gets better!!
I'll let you know closer to Sunday Ben!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

Ben

I was thinking where Wayne went last weekend?

Cheers


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

can be anytime sunday, 
even if its a lunch time onwards paddle,

ive got all day so pretty easy


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

My yak is in Coffs Harbour Ben so I will have to sit this one out. It's times like these that I am glad I still own a boat for a backup, so I will still be fishing.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ben some parts of the Broadwater will be difficult to access due to GC Marathon road closures, so check before going that area


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi-Yo said:


> was loking at Diamond Head after Waynes report.


Steve

There have been a couple of references to Pimpama R in this thread, with the forecast westerly wind it will blow lengthwise down the river and would be uncomfortable in a yak.

From the ramp though, if you paddled to the right you will only be exposed to the wind for about 200m and then you will be sheltered behind Diamond Head and in the Jewel Creek area [connects Pimp R to north arm of the Coomera River] and with a rising tide will be fishable through the mangrove islands in there and few boats to bother you.

From the ramp you can also go straight ahead west and punch the wind for about 1.5kms, then throw a right into a creek that connects to Jacobs Well and then probably be in shelter ....this would only be a second choice


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

Guys

I'm a chance for this one, but I'll need a start like 8.00 am.

I have commitments the night before that will make it late to bed for me. Me being an older guy needs my sleep.

The wife is so keen for me to leave the house so I have her onside.

If you go early just let me know where your hanging and I'll meet you guys out there.

Cheers


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi-Yo said:


> Have only looked and walked around the area years ago ( before all the development like Coomera Waters) as it looked rather shallow to take me stink boat in but loked real fishy.
> 
> Even snuck down a track of foxwell that came out at Bullock Head Creek and sneaking down Jewel to there should be well sheltered.


Steve you'll find the estate hasn't altered anything out there as yet.... I used to take my Bay Cruiser through Jewell Ck [1m draft] on big tides....have you noticed the big boulder at entrance on right from the Coomera R is an easily seen bullock head at the correct angle, a lot miss it by taking only a quick glance....you'll get yabbies about 500m east of Bullock Head Ck in the Coomera R if you want any.
Thats one of my favourite waterway areas over 20 odd years

Good luck and stay warm on Sunday


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm a definite starter,

Have all gear ready, car packed and kayak to go.

Steve, Ben, any idea of starting time?

I can probably get there by 7.00 am.

Winds have dropped a bit here at home so hope its a bit better down there then predicted 

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi-Yo said:


> Sel I am a definate.


Beauty  

Ben?

Cheers


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi-Yo said:


> Had a bit of a accident at home with the fire place.


I think we need to hear this story :wink:


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Definately need to hear that story!


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

Jeezus!! :shock:

that aint funny, glad to hear you're ok


----------

